# Conmutador audio



## manque (Sep 13, 2006)

Salud a todos .Implemente el circuito conmutador que aparece aqui: 

http://mural.uv.es/isaso/Espace/C5.htm

El problema es que pierdo volumen en la salida (mas o menos llega al 40% de la potencia original).Y pasa con cualquier equipo que conecte a cualquiera de los canales.

Me gustaria saber si es posible llegar a la ganancia de salida original del equipo de sonido que se conecta a alguno de los canales.


----------



## shocky (Sep 13, 2006)

Hola. Para mejorar tu amplitud a la salida, te recomiendo que le agregues una etapa amplificadora stereo a la salida.
Saludo, suerte.


----------



## DJ-AS (Mar 7, 2008)

Yo hice el mismo circuito y lo que a mí me jode, es que al pulsar el botoncito que le puse, pasa demasiado rápido entre las entradas. Ya probé con varios pulsadores y con todos es lo mismo.
Cómo se podría relentizar el cambio entre lineas?


----------

